# New Nearshore reef units



## fishon (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a new nearshore reef unit. It weighs 2050# and is manufactured using all 1" & 1/2" steel. Life expectancy is 40-50 years and is very storm resistant. I would like todonate a few and I need some local bussiness's/individuals to sponsor a reef so I can fill the barge.


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

Those look great! Nice gesture! Hopefully it's not to late for the oublic to enjoy them.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

We need them out in Navarre! A mile out from the pier would work.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Great looking reef


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Those are awsome in the way the fold up, stack and unfold into very large structures. Look like they will hold a lot of fish.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How much and where are they going?


----------



## fishon (Jan 25, 2008)

I planned on putting them in the nearshore east area about a mile off the beach. The price is $ 1050.00 ea deployed. I also have newseven and eight foot private offshore reefs available. The seven foot has a total of 310 sq feet of surface area and the eight foot has a total of 540 sq feet of surface area. They are$ 695.00&$ 995.00 ea plus deployment. I will attach a couple of pictures.

www.reefstructures.com


----------

